# Regular Season Game 12: Houston Rockets vs. Dallas Mavericks



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(6-5)/(8-2)*

When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 21, 6:30 p.m. CST*
*Toyota Center*​













































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Harris / Ager / Howard / Nowitzki / Diop*


*Preview

Before reaching Toyota Center for Saturday night's game against the Phoenix Suns, Tracy McGrady was convinced that he would be able to play after missing a game with a sprained right elbow.

He instead watched the action unfold from the Rockets' bench.

"I wanted to play, but the doctors kept me out to get three days of rest," McGrady said. "It was very frustrating to be sitting."

He won't be forced to watch the next game.

Nearly a week after suffering his injury in an odd collision with Lakers forward Luke Walton, McGrady is expected to return to the starting lineup Wednesday night when the Rockets host the Dallas Mavericks.

Wearing a black sleeve over his shooting arm, McGrady practiced Monday without incident. He practiced with the team for about 20 minutes before running through a series of individual drills. He said his elbow was still a little tender and that he'll likely wear a sleeve with padding in Wednesday's game.

McGrady also revealed that there was a slight tear in his elbow.

"It was one of the weirdest injuries I've ever had," McGrady said. "I could have played if it wasn't my shooting arm. It was just a minor setback."

McGrady's return certainly comes at a good time for the Rockets.

Since rolling to their best start in 11 years with a 6-1 record, the Rockets have dropped four straight games -- the final two coming without McGrady. The losing skid is Houston's longest since dropping four in a row in April 2006.

What's gone wrong? The Rockets (6-5) have struggled to knock down shots in a new high-motion offense and haven't come up with timely defensive stops over that stretch. During Saturday's setback to Phoenix, the Suns shot a staggering 62.3 percent from the field.

Rockets coach Rick Adelman said McGrady's return alone isn't going to fix Houston's recent problems.

"We need to break (the losing streak) and get a win against somebody," Adelman said. "We have to play much better offensively. We're looking too much to the first option of every play and then we're not making shots because of that. But even though we've been struggling, we haven't had many games where we've had a letdown defensively. I don't know if that happened against Phoenix or if they were just that good. But we can't break down at that end. We have to stay within striking distance."

Yao Ming has struggled to find his own game in McGrady's absence.

During the two-game without his All-Star partner, Yao averaged 13 points on 33.3 percent shooting. He picked up two early fouls in the first quarter of both losses that prevented him from getting into an early rhythm.

On top of that, the Spurs had success fronting him, while the Suns gave Yao problems with their speed.

"I didn't play my game," Yao said. "I didn't get the ball (against San Antonio) because of the front defense and against Phoenix because of their speed. My foul troubles have taken me out of a lot of games. It's almost like I never went to the game. I just need to play my game."

McGrady's return should help with that since defenses won't be able to focus solely on Yao.

Before injuring his elbow, McGrady was off to one of the best starts of his career. He was second in the NBA in scoring and had already surpassed the 30-point mark in four of Houston's games.

He was just disappointed that he had to take a break from that start.

"I set a goal for myself to play 82 games," McGrady said. "But I guess I'll have to settle for 80."*


*Mavericks Update: The Mavericks have already used five different starting lineups because of injuries and a suspension. That, however, hasn't stopped Dallas from winning. Maurice Ager is the most recent addition to the starting lineup, earning the nod because of Eddie Jones' injury. Jason Terry continues to build his early case as the league's best sixth man, averaging 20.4 points from the bench.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

6 and 6 unless Josh Howard is really bothered by his injuries and can't play well.

Someone besides Yao and Mac has to step up. Man, this seems like a recurring them.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> 6 and 6 unless Josh Howard is really bothered by his injuries and can't play well.
> 
> Someone besides Yao and Mac has to step up. Man, this seems like a recurring them.


thats what i was thinking


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Need I say great minds... OneBadLT123?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

i diff believe that we are going to win this game i think this is when we bounce back and live up to our pre-season rep.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao has to monster Diop & Dampier.
He has let me down in the last few games.
Also I realise Chuck is starting.
I thought they would have flipped positions after the last two games.
But I guess Adelman wants Scola to prove himself alittle bit more.

PG position is interesting aswell.
Alston, James & Francis I wonder which one it will be...........


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

T-Mac is BACK! We can't be slipping no more.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

we really need to win this game and prove a lot of things


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> we really need to win this game and prove a lot of things


It's better to prove things after 6-6, right? That's like... starting from scratch. :biggrin:

I hope Rockets completely kill Dallas tonight. I mean... 20+ point win.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I just beat croco's bet. :lol:


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Lol did anyone else catch Smith's rant about Tracy Mcgrady just now?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone got a link for this game?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Back2back 3s!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alston not sucking early!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> It's better to prove things after 6-6, right? That's like... starting from scratch. :biggrin:
> 
> I hope Rockets completely kill Dallas tonight. I mean... 20+ point win.


things looking good for you early


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> alston not sucking early!


screwed that up with a stupid transition three


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yao with the block!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TMac posterizing Dirk!!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

dirk just got a bit of a facial


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer, WTF was that??


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

yao getting an offensive rebound off MJ's miss might be the closest thing we see to a james pass


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\ :laugh:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

nice flop josh


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

mike james ****ing sucks


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

****in' mike james


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

scola really needs to be playing off other guys. not posting up and trying that hard to get his own shot


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i always chuckle a little when the mavs get called for an illegal screen


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

airball!! XD


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Our sucky shooting has returned


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

The refs have no love for the ROx.

Role players are getting their points finally. Head is shooting nice 2nite.

What a block for tmac.

I don't see any change on the offense when Yao and Tmac are on court. They are playing the same damn thing that last year.

We got 4 Rox games in a row on ESPN international here in South America. Friday we also got the game against the Heat.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

fryjol said:


> Friday we also got the game against the Heat.


:yay::yay:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Rafer: the only guy that can **** up a 4 to 1 fastbreak.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Badd passes, so frustrating. It killed our momentum


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

IT IS SO FRUSTRATING, you can feel this team has the tools to be special. They can certainly be great, few teams in the league can compete with mavs and spurs any given night. 2nite, we are playing a "so so" game and keeping them out of sync. But we DEFINITLY have to improve the Pick and Roll defense, they keep killing us with screens.

It is a shame we match up so bad with suns. Let's pray to not meet them in Playoffs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:clap2:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dallas forcing things, and we get a 15 pt lead


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally some Rockets basketball! Great defense and movement


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And they are not calling those bull**** calls for Yao standing his ground.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Tmac relying on the bank to make his deposits...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TMac with 10 ast already.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

That's it, Tmac showing some fire!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

10 dimes for Tmac


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What up ya'll? Just got home. Damn, we are kicking some ***!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If the bench had produced like they use to, this would be blowout.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> What up ya'll? Just got home. Damn, we are kicking some ***!


the 2nd quarter sucked, but so far the other 2 were great


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets see Mike James got minutes in the 2 quarter, we sucked.
No minutes for James in the 3, we played great...

Hmmmm


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Let's just hope DTown doesn't come back from 24 down like they did yesterday. Mac shooting it well. I was concerned.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Motherf#$&


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

Its a game again


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am so frustrated


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Man, San Antonio may be the champs but, I just hate Dallas.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

James is getting minutes this quarter, we are losing the lead... hmmmm


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I think I hate Alston more than Dallas.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont believe they went with the Bucks - Lakers game as our ESPN game in Australia.

It is so frustrating listenning to the game & not being able to see whats going on.......


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I know this isn't necessarily the thread to do this but Dallas has drafted some seriously good players in the past few years. (DHarris, JHoward) Marquis Daniels was servicable too.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sorry HROZ. I thought someone here has NBA Season Pass. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We really need to improve in the 4th Q

Thank god Dirk missed.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Cmon,slow the game down. get to the line.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Sorry HROZ. I thought someone here has NBA Season Pass. Does anyone have a link?


I dont think they would be showing it on league pass anyway cause its on espn in the USA.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:azdaja:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

LOL, u see how fast Devin Harris ran away after he flagrant fouled Yao?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what a cheap shot on Yao by Harris


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

Tmac got scared and is not getting the contact. Why is he passing all the time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I cant believe this


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And the foul.............

For gods sake........


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

What a bad job by Adelman, I can not believe. If we lose, that means we gave the game away. We had it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm feeling 6-6.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Aside from Jon Barry being unbiased all the other commentators are creaming for Dallas. What happens when the Rockets win this thing? They're all going to look like dumbazzes.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Another 4th quarter collapse


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I have a question about this trojan commercials.
Is the best way to convince a woman you arent a pig to walk up to her and say "hey, dont worry, i already got a condom"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing great


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This Rick Adelman bull**** is too much. He's telling the players to pass the ball more, make more movement and now all the players don't shoot anymore.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

And of course Tracy misses that shot.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont get why out of that timeout with 30 seconds left the rockets spend so much time running around screens instead of getting the ball right into yao


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

teams have figured us out, dont do **** all in the first 3 quarters and you're guarenteed a win, this team is a joke and all the promise shown at the start of the season is fading into obscurity


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

don't let james get the ball!!!!


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This is pathetic. I don't understand why Houston didn't pound it into Yao when Dirk was one him. The team should be salivating at the thought of Dirk on Yao.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what a punk move by stackhouse


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> mike james ****ing sucks


...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

**** this, i dont know wtf is wrong with this team. This team is so bull****. 5 game losing streak....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang It


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> teams have figured us out, dont do **** all in the first 3 quarters and you're guarenteed a win, this team is a joke and all the promise shown at the start of the season is fading into obscurity


The season is just starting.


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

This is bull****. I was confident in Adelman.

Mike James is soooooo bad. I can not believe it.

Crappy schedule is not heping.

Come on, start Francis, Bring Brooks from the bench and sit the other guys. They will wake up and be ready in a few weeks.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe that Dallas beat us by 18 points in the 4th Q.....................


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Sweet! Lets talk trades. Man, I am bitter. I hope the bad weather does something to FBOMB Dallas. The only positive thing to think about is the fact that Dallas WILL NOT WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP this season. You can take that to the bank!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer & James play well once every three games.

I want Francis.

Please let Francis get some minutes. Even if it just when TMAC is off.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Kobe Bryant is the answer. Too bad we have no way of materializing it. Tracy simply can't close games out. THere is no way Kobe would have missed that last shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont even want to talk about this game anymore, screw this, I'm getting drunk tonight...


----------



## fryjol (Aug 13, 2002)

I really hate the mavs, did you see how Stackhouse was so happy to run down the court and score, even when he already knew they were winning the game. That is so sad, bad winner. I really do not know how you see it but this is pure rivalry.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW 5 game losing streak................

I didnt thinkl we would lose 5 games in a month let alone in a row..........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ehh Stackhouse didn't bother me, what does was the way our team is playing...We got to be kidding ourselves if we plan on contending in this conference.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

/\It's not a rivalry if only one team wins.


And Adelman needs to use Francis instead of James (can't believe I'm saying that).

This losing streak should be enough for a rotation change.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

I miss JVG. He's a better coach than Adelman.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hroz said:


> WOW 5 game losing streak................
> 
> I didnt thinkl we would lose 5 games in a month let alone in a row..........



.....they should just take away that texas triangle name what the hell man....we diff need some kind of change 
*we suck.* man was i so pumped...its like you rise your hope so high and then BANG your on the floor its just so very dissapointing even if this is the only the beginning of the season


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> /\It's not a rivalry if only one team wins.
> 
> 
> And Adelman needs to use Francis instead of James (can't believe I'm saying that).
> ...


YES WE DIFF. NEED TO DO THAT what a horrible lost and on our court, up 17 and losing 5 in a row...embarrassing lost :banghead:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You guys probably think I am kidding, but I am pissed as hell. I had my hopes up for a good pounding in the 2nd quarter. Man... I REALLY wanted HOU or SAS to completely embarrass DAL...

About the only positive thing I take from the game is my BassWagon rolling.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow... i just finished reading the thread, and there is some genuine hatred for Dallas here.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... i just finished reading the thread, and there is some genuine hatred for Dallas here.


well right now i hate the way we are playing more then the mavs and the Basswagon


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... i just finished reading the thread, and there is some genuine hatred for Dallas here.


I still have memories of the 05 playoffs. :mad2:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate our team more then I do the Mavs. There is NO excuse for playing the way we have been with the type of roster we have. None.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They need to make like half losses for close games.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yao was on Harris. I see a big problem with that


----------

